# Claudia Schiffer - Paparazzi (oben ohne, 9x + 8x)



## Fr33chen (12 Jan. 2007)

Also einige ältere Pics, die ich durch die Boardsuche nicht finden konnte:




 

 

 




 

 



Dazu noch zwei Magazinseiten, die die neuren Paparazzibilder einschließen:


 



Und zuletzt noch die besagten neueren Paparazzibilder, diese ind allerdings schon mal hier gepostet worden: Beach oben ohne *klick*, darum zitiere ich hier nur mal "Paris-germany":



paris-germany schrieb:


> Bitteschön......
> [...]



mfg


----------



## rise (12 Jan. 2007)

Schöner Beach-Post von der Claudia....
Die oberen Bilder müssen schon sehr alt sein ....aber was gut ist kommt wieder 

Danke!:thumbup:


----------



## G3GTSp (15 Jan. 2007)

Super Bilder von Claudia.Danke
:3dinlove: :3dlechz:


----------



## Steinbein (18 Jan. 2007)

Nice pics danke 
=>


----------



## $7eve1980 (16 Feb. 2007)

richtig geil die claudia


----------



## BruceWayne (8 März 2007)

mir ist Sie ein bisschen zu schlank. Man sieht ja deutlich die Rippen.


----------



## Promi (10 März 2007)

*Claudia Schiffer*

Einfach eine tolle Frau mit einem hübschen Körper! :devil:


----------



## melone22 (10 März 2007)

ja sie ist nicht um sonst ein model....


----------



## schaffner55 (16 März 2007)

Danke für die Bilder.
Das alte, wo sie posiert hab ich gar noch nie gesehen. Very nice...


----------



## mark lutz (17 März 2007)

claudia hat eine super oberweite schön anzuschauen


----------



## romanzess (17 März 2007)

Her tits are not like before... I don't klike them now... Thanks anyway!


----------



## Flitzer (2 Mai 2007)

da war sie zwar noch sehr jung aber sind doch nette Bilder


----------



## gaze33 (3 Mai 2007)

Sie ist ganz schön dürr geworden


----------



## mrwtrs (17 Mai 2007)

Die Modeltitten sind einfach wunderbar, vielen Dank


----------



## alexa.p (19 Mai 2007)

:laola2::laola2::laola2:


----------



## Raven83 (21 Mai 2007)

danke für die Bilder!


----------



## suck it (3 Juni 2007)

danke einsame spitze


----------



## klhe (28 Juni 2007)

sehr geile brüste hat die claudia


----------



## heinz meie (30 Juni 2007)

auch wenn die gute Frau Schiffer nicht mehr die jüngste ist, aber eine schöne Brust hat sie nicht mehr. 
Trotzdem Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## McKilkenny (2 Feb. 2008)

das beste deutsche model aller zeiten


----------



## fischkopf (2 Feb. 2008)

einfach schön diese frau und die bilder sind super


----------



## 21335 (13 März 2008)

man, wat war die süß! gefiel mir jung + "fleischiger" besser als heuer!


----------



## aceton (13 März 2008)

Super heiss die Claudia Bitte mehr von ihr
Danke!


----------



## audia2 (5 Mai 2009)

danke für claudia


----------



## tiboea (5 Mai 2009)

finde sie hat immer noch einen sehr schönen Busen.


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Mai 2009)

Claudia ist schon sehr lange nicht mehr Oben Ohne in der Sonne gewesen! Jedenfalls sieht frau immer nur diese sehr alten Pics!!! Dagegen ist Kate Moss sozusagen ständig topless - und auch Heidi konnte frau letzten Sommer topless in der Sonne sehen - naja, das hat sich ja auch gelohnt


----------



## ledam (8 Mai 2009)

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Jahweh (26 Mai 2009)

wow, nicht schlech!!!


----------



## wolfihart (26 Mai 2009)

absolute Top-Frau gestern - heute und auch morgen


----------



## heinz0815 (28 Mai 2009)

Thank you


----------



## NAFFTIE (5 Juni 2009)

schöne bilder danke dafür ,kann mir einer sagen was so toll an ihr sein soll ? die ist wirklich nur durchschnitt da gibts wirklich viele interessantere damen


----------



## Killerplatze (6 Juni 2009)

Danke für die netten Fotos


----------



## Monstermac (17 Sep. 2009)

ich habe wirlich nur auf den strand gesehen!!!lol2


----------



## Faetz2 (17 Sep. 2009)

Immer net anzuschauen


----------



## figo7 (21 Sep. 2009)

geil...


----------



## kurt666 (21 Sep. 2009)

Tolle Frau!!
Danke!


----------



## neman64 (21 Sep. 2009)

Tolle Frau.
Tolle Bilder.
Sexy.
:thx:


----------



## 122garfield (24 Sep. 2009)

ich sage nur spitze sexy


----------



## poppstar (25 Sep. 2009)

grausame, alte tröte


----------



## Raafito (16 Jan. 2012)

:thumbup:Tolle Bilder..vielen dank


----------



## Killerplatze (16 Jan. 2012)

Danke


----------



## cyreander (23 Jan. 2012)

.. handyman zieht sie wie ein dackel hinterher.. macho !


----------



## fireball (23 Jan. 2012)

Ein Traum die Frau!


----------



## loseitall (2 Feb. 2012)

Für ihr Alter wirklich sehr schöne Brüste!


----------



## tp66 (13 März 2012)

schöne Bilder, danke dafür!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## effendy (4 Mai 2012)

Auch sie wird nicht jünger


----------



## Jone (5 Mai 2012)

:thx: für die Modell-Queen


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2013)

gut getroffen


----------



## Atahualpa (6 Jan. 2013)

.. wie doch die Zeit vergeht :-(


----------



## didadu (6 Jan. 2013)

top , vielen dank


----------



## Krone1 (6 Jan. 2013)

McKilkenny schrieb:


> das beste deutsche model aller zeiten


Wie recht Du hast.
Da können sich die neuen Models noch eine Scheibe abschneiden:
Die Frau ist in einer TOP FORM:thumbup:


----------



## Alnig (7 Jan. 2013)

Sie ist auch heute noch eine wunderschöne Frau. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## kaka101112 (8 Jan. 2013)

claudia weiß wie es geht !


----------



## Schuster02 (8 Jan. 2013)

sehr schön anzusehn


----------



## Homuth91 (9 Jan. 2013)

wow wie heiß


----------



## Alexx32 (11 Jan. 2013)

Claudia ist immer eine wahre Augenweide...


----------



## Voyeurfriend (21 Aug. 2013)

Sehr schön, die Claudia!


----------



## Shabba (22 Aug. 2013)

Super Bilder.Danke


----------



## Voyeurfriend (22 Aug. 2013)

Eine tolle Frau! Danke für die Pics!


----------



## topomu (26 Aug. 2013)

auch noch sehr schön


----------



## SabineC (30 Aug. 2013)

Hübsche Frau


----------



## Killi (17 Nov. 2013)

Danke!:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## fredclever (17 Nov. 2013)

Danke sehr für die tolle Frau Claudia


----------



## Weltenbummler (18 Nov. 2013)

Claudia hat ein sehr schönen Busen.


----------



## Dallas (11 Sep. 2022)

Dankeschön


----------



## amoe12345 (11 Sep. 2022)

Vielen Dank m


----------



## Rocker 1944 (12 Sep. 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Fotos.


----------



## Jenny6 (12 Sep. 2022)

Danke


----------

